# 12 hp Briggs & Stratton carb problems



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a 12 hp Briggs that will start at 1/2 throttle cold, take a little to start. I cleaned the carb, adjusted 1.5 turns out and got both the idle and mixture to run strong and still wont start with a choke when it is cold. Any ideas


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

so it starts at half throttle when cold? not on choke? have you cleaned the head, new plug, and make sure you have good compression, all will affect starting. just as a question, what plug are you using? either way make sure its gapped at .30 and the coils gapped with a $ bill.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

check the throttle shaft make sure its not loose might be worn and sucking air


----------



## cleancutinc (Jul 18, 2006)

Check Float Level


----------



## mitchell (Jan 15, 2006)

intake valve worn out of tolerance.


----------

